# Feb 5th gagetown? Who's going?



## Cdnrednk (29 Jan 2007)

Well, I got the call today! Scared, nervous and excited!
I'm swearing in thursday in hamilton and I'm on the plane saturday morning.
So, basic on feb 5th gagetown, who else is going??
Really is like a dream!


----------



## winks2872 (29 Jan 2007)

congrads... i will be going also.. nervous as heck.. where are you departing from?


----------



## Christine123 (30 Jan 2007)

I will be there too! Swearing in on Wed, not sure of the flight time yet though...Leaving from Toronto! See you guys there!

Chris


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Jan 2007)

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## GAP (30 Jan 2007)

couldn't resist....  ;D  Good luck all


----------



## Dominus (30 Jan 2007)

I'll be there.  Leaving from Deer Lake on the 3rd.


----------



## Cdnrednk (30 Jan 2007)

I swear in thursday and I leave on the 3rd as well. Flying from hamilton I assume! 
Future trade is Med tech. 
I'm very nervous, but mainly about my PT as I'm barely qualifying in my timed runs and such but I am also at the tail end of having strep throat so that makes it a bit harder.
See you guys there!! Maybe we could exchange e-mail adresses so we know some names before we leave?


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jan 2007)

When does the next course start in G'town after this one? I am likely to be on it, as I resolve the one obstacle to my application on the 5th (traffic ticket still in courts). Some of you I know will say 'why not St. J or Borden?' well, it would make more sense from a logistical point of view to have me in G'town from the get go, since that's where my trade training is (043).


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jan 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> well, it would make more sense from a logistical point of view to have me in G'town from the get go, since that's where my trade training is (043).



Doesn't matter. They'll send you where they have slots.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jan 2007)

True enough Des, since when has anything done by the govnt made sense?


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jan 2007)

What school? I use to teach there. Have fun.


 ;D


----------



## winks2872 (30 Jan 2007)

BMQ... were all newbies  :threat:


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jan 2007)

Well I figured that part out...  but what school are you going to? AATC? Infantry School? Few of them there...


----------



## Garett (30 Jan 2007)

The course is at AATC, I was the crse offr for the one that just ended.  Right now the word is that the next course is only loaded at around 50%.  If anyone has any BMQ related questions send me a message and I'll try to answer it if I can.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Jan 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> When does the next course start in G'town after this one? I am likely to be on it, as I resolve the one obstacle to my application on the 5th (traffic ticket still in courts). Some of you I know will say 'why not St. J or Borden?' well, it would make more sense from a logistical point of view to have me in G'town from the get go, since that's where my trade training is (043).





			
				TN2IC said:
			
		

> Well I figured that part out...  but what school are you going to? AATC? Infantry School? Few of them there...



AATC for BMQ and SQ then on to CFSME for trades course


----------



## winks2872 (31 Jan 2007)

Well I was sworn in this morning.... three days till bmq. I think i will start sleeping in the gym  ALSO --- thank you forum members for all the information and advice. without you guys this may not have happened.

sincerely,

steve


----------



## kulemom (31 Jan 2007)

My son get's sworn in tomorrow in Kitchener and leaves for Gagetown Saturday from
Pearson in Toronto .  He has joined the infantry.  Not too sure how I feel about 
it though.  Proud but apprehensive.  Good Luck to all of you!!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Jan 2007)

kulemom said:
			
		

> My son get's sworn in tomorrow in Kitchener and leaves for Gagetown Saturday from
> Pearson in Toronto .  He has joined the infantry.  Not too sure how I feel about
> it though.  Proud but apprehensive.  Good Luck to all of you!!!



As many will tell you here, Kulemom, you are not alone as a mother with these feelings. A good friend of mine's son is going on next Roto having signed up in Fall of 05. He's a field engineer. We are a family...hang in there and support him with your love and prayers.


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> As many will tell you here, Kulemom, you are not alone as a mother with these feelings. A good friend of mine's son is going on next Roto having signed up in Fall of 05. He's a field engineer. We are a family...hang in there and support him with your love and prayers.



Roger that. Kulemom, my father is still a serving member, and he'll probably be heading to Afghanistan shortly after I get back from there.

You will no doubt feel apprehensive about your son being in the Forces. But support him no matter what! He'll appreciate it.


----------



## kulemom (1 Feb 2007)

Well thank-you all for the words of reassurance.  He was sworn in this morning and actually leaves Sunday morning.  He is excited... and I am sure he will be a good soldier.  My friend's son leaves for his rotation on the 12th of February.  At least I have some time to get used to the idea.   Good luck to you all.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2007)

Congrats to him! The military is a very awarding career, as I have learned, an one of the many reasons for me to join. Cheers.


----------

